# Solar Cooker



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone has any experience with Solar Cookers?

I have browsed the web and have seen many fairly simple ones for sale and even free plans to build them.

I have done some experimenting and have gotten temperatures above 200 degrees using reflected sunlight only, I am currently waiting for a large fresnel lense to arrive which I hope will boost the temps up to over 350 degrees. If it does, I plan to make a working version which will be of sturdy material, collapsable and portable. 

If the lights ever went out for an extended period of time, which I suspect they will, having a good reliable cooker would be a life saver.


----------

